
Evolution of a Python Programmer - jmstfv
https://gist.github.com/fmeyer/289467
======
dwringer
Not sure which is funnier, the Web developer/Windows API/Enterprise Programmer
sections, or the comments from people underneath complaining that nobody used
memoization.

